# Damascus steel - is it worth the cost



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Went to the Arkansas Knife show this weekend. Wonderful show. Noticed that that a lot of the master blade masters were showing blades made from Damascus steel. I have a neighgor that is a master blademaster. Asked what his opinion of the metal, durability, ability to keep an edge, etc., His only comment was "They sell well" Noticed that only one of the knives on his table was made of this material.

What are your thoughts. Is it worth the extra dollars? Or is stainless or hand forged more worth the time and dollars?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

NOt real sure myself but I"d think for sure it would depend on what the laminates of the damascus were made of to begin with. I would imagine you could damascus some pretty crappy metal and make it look like somthing good. I love the look of it but have never "popped" for a damascus blade since I would't get one unless it was a recognized manufacturer and I can't really afford those. Since I can get all I will ever need out of a cheaper (not neccessarily cheap) non damascus blade it just isn't worth it to me.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have always drooled over them but to be honest I don't see the need for it anymore. I don't do SCA or faire so why bother for a show piece if I don't go 'play'.


----------



## aklavik (Nov 20, 2010)

not as good as cpm steels or even plain old O1 imho and i have made hundreds of pounds of damascus, looks cool but not any better than plain old 5160,w2,1084 etc the whole idea back in the day was to lessen the impuritys of steel by heating, hammering welding and folding, no need with steels made from 1860 to today, common blends are 1084 and 15n20 for the contrasting nickel, i would not build my personal blade out of either of these alloys, decent steel yet not best of the best by any standard


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The "Damascus steel" being made today is made because it looks awesome, it is not the same as the metal that was made historically. The original material has been found to have carbon nanotubes and a very specific makeup, nowadays anything that looks like it is called damascus.
Is it worth it? Probably not unless you really want the look.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Damascus is pretty. Most custom knives are pretty display pieces. I have one damascus knife made by a guy nameed R. G. Epting that was given to me.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

When it comes to steel everyone has done a fine job covering the it's pretty side of damascus, and I agree. The look is a real weakness for me, but it would depend on the application if I could justify buying it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Just get some decent 01 or D2 tool steel.forget Damascus.
Leaf spring does the same thing the original was designed to, flex and cut.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

As far as looking good, I don't think it has any equal. The majority of steel alloys produced today are superior in pretty much every way though.


----------



## act5860 (Feb 9, 2013)

Magus said:


> Just get some decent 01 or D2 tool steel.forget Damascus.
> Leaf spring does the same thing the original was designed to, flex and cut.


+1

I have several blades made from leaf springs. Takes and holds an edge better than any other blade I've bought.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a Damascus Skinner and a Folder that were in a box containing about 25 misc. and new knives bought at an estate auction for about $30 (Also included a very nice 1980's Cold Steel San Mai tanto blade folder, that I love). I've never used them because of what they sell for, and probably never will. I have been considering selling them to a collector and using the money for something more useful.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

k0xxx said:


> I have been considering selling them to a collector and using the money for something more useful.


Got pics, there just may be a collector or two on here.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

When I mentioned to my son that I was considering selling, he offered to take them and trade me some ammo and his NIB vintage Puma Folder, so I took him up on it. FWIW, here is a not very good pic of them.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I like the one on the top more, and the sheath looks almost brand new. Good find, I am sure your son will enjoy them.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

I posted this review a few years back on another forum on a knife my wife bought me


LongRider said:


> A few months ago the wife and I went on a putt to the ocean, and stumbled across an Arts & Crafts fair. We window shopped visiting with craftsmen, seeing what they create with their hands. In one booth a one off hand made knife caught my eye. It was just beautiful and it fit my hand perfectly. After talking to the maker Michael Igo while admiring his work for a bit, I got his card. Maybe I would get one of his knives for myself at someday.
> 
> Unknown to me my wife contacted Mike after we got home and asked Mike to hold it for her. Than each time she was to send payment life happened. The car died, the water pump to the well went out, a payment to us was delayed. According to my wife Mike was understanding, courteous and patient. A real gentleman to deal with. He even held the knife for her at a show he did in Vegas.
> 
> ...


I have now used this knife as my EDC blade for a couple of years now. I use it every day for all my cutting slicing tasks. It has preformed well for all my needs and has excellent edge retention. I touch it up every four or five months to keep a razor sharp edge on it. It still makes me smile and seem to take more pride in whatever I am doing at that moment every time I use it. To me it is well worth the price.


----------

